# NYU grad screenwriting



## mjsoutha (Feb 29, 2012)

just got a rejection letter from ny telling me to apply to asia. anybody else hear?


----------



## darkew (Feb 29, 2012)

You mean from the Dramatic Writing program at Tisch?

If so, I applied too, still got nothing.


----------



## dmtr (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by mjsoutha:
> just got a rejection letter from ny telling me to apply to asia. anybody else hear?



Sorry to hear that. Will you apply to Tisch Asia for Dramatic Writing?

Did anyone else hear anything? I didn't expect anything with respect to DDW until next week at the earliest.


----------



## Sabrina (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by mjsoutha:
> just got a rejection letter from ny telling me to apply to asia. anybody else hear?



Hey,we're in the same boat. Singapore is the last place I wanna go for a study.


----------

